

Law of Demeter - javinpaul
http://eyalgo.com/2014/02/17/law-of-demeter-4/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why "Demeter"?

~~~
gwern
The original wiki says
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LawOfDemeter](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?LawOfDemeter)

> The name "Law of Demeter" was chosen because the style rule was discovered
> while working on the The Demeter Project which ever since was strongly
> influenced by the Law of Demeter. The Demeter Project develops tools that
> make it easier to follow the Law of Demeter. (Demeter = Greek Goddess of
> Agriculture; grow software in small steps) For example, "only talk to your
> immediate friends that share the same concerns" leads to tools for Aspect-
> Oriented Software Development.

